# VISA Pr-Grant Letter today



## sam.roshan (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello Everybody - I got the Pre-grant letter from the DIAC today. It certainly wouldnt have been possible without the help provided in this forum. Thanking you guys for that.

Lodged SS application - 28th December 2011
VIC SS approved - 24 Feb 2012
176 Applied online - 25 Feb 2012
PCC Frontloaded - 27 Feb 2012
Meds Loaded - 29 Mar 2012
Visa Pre-Grant - 2 Apr 2012

I just checked the Doc status online and the Form 1221 is still marked as Required.(not even requested). Wonder why ? Any guesses ?

Now I think the next steps for me to is to plan for an exit date and inform the same to the CO. When offshore visit the Australian consulate and get the VISA evidenced. right.. Have I missed something.. Are there anymore notifications I would receive from the CO or that I should wait for ?

The Pre-Grant Letter has a section that mentions, Timeframe for response is 28days from the date of I received this letter.. Was not sure what s the response expected. if its about my Travel itinerary I have really not planned the exit date from Australia, Should I be ready with the exit and entry dates within 28days of receiving the Pre-grant notification ?

Would appreciate a response to my list of questions 

Thanks again and All the best to everybody who have applied.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Congratulations...


----------



## VANDDIR1 (Mar 21, 2012)

sam.roshan said:


> Hello Everybody - I got the Pre-grant letter from the DIAC today. It certainly wouldnt have been possible without the help provided in this forum. Thanking you guys for that.
> 
> Lodged SS application - 28th December 2011
> VIC SS approved - 24 Feb 2012
> ...



hI! Sam Congrads

under which category did you apply and when did you submit your application, i have applied in August 2008 subclass 176 still awaiting CO to be appointed


----------



## sam.roshan (Jan 28, 2012)

VANDDIR1 I applied for 176 on 25 Feb.
It shouldnt take this long for the CO to get assigned.

Checkout this website:
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

For 176 (state sponsored) post July 2011 it should take a max of 4 weeks for the CO to be assigned.
In your case I suggest calling up DIAC to query the status.



VANDDIR1 said:


> hI! Sam Congrads
> 
> under which category did you apply and when did you submit your application, i have applied in August 2008 subclass 176 still awaiting CO to be appointed


----------



## VANDDIR1 (Mar 21, 2012)

HI! sam

i guess your visa was allocted faster coz you have a state sponsorship in my case i have been sponsored by a relative, and is in category 5. Anyway i ll hope for the best


----------

